# My grand-dog is sick



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Miller, my 5 month old grand-dog is in the vet hospital. My son called that miller was not his usual hyper self. he was just wanting to lay down and sleep. i ended up taking him, his mom (son's gf), my grandson to the vet. by this point he cannot put pressure on his back left leg, he's dragging it along and wimpering. 2 1/2 hours later they tell us he has a 105.5 fever and needs an x-ray, has he had any trauma (don't think so). they tell us 1 1/2 hour later the x-ry show nothing suspicious, so they're going to keep him overnight (counts as 2 days in the hosp), give sub-cut fluids (his gums are tacky), antibiotic, anti-inflammatory and a urinalysis. the low estimate is 725.00 and the high (if he needs a blood panel and another day in the hosp) will be 1047.00. AND THEY NEED 75% NOW BEFORE THEY START ANYTHING. Luckily they have the BANK OF MOM (hopefully they will pay me back??) and now they will start treating miller. I asked about pano, asked about this being caused by a uti, asked about sprain, i even suggested the anti-inflammatory (vet said good idea, but i didn't charge for my consultation). i can't seem to connect the dragging back leg, unless there is swelling in the area, he's up to date in shots (1 month ago, not recent) and up until this morning was wild and healthy. 
Maybe one of the terrific diagnosticians could come up with a scathingly briliant idea? i'm tapped out. i hope this might clear up with the antibiotic, anti-inflam and fluids? we may never know?

thanx for any ideas
beth, moose and angel


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

No ideas, just wanted to send good thoughts your way. I hope they can figure out Miller asap.

It really sounds like they had you waiting forrrreeevvverrr. Not cool.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Did they check for tick borne disease? If not, it would be worth a shot.

Creed got desperately ill at dog show last year while with his handler-bloody diarrhea, vomiting, high fever, dehydration. I never did get a diagnosis but he was back to his old self within 36 hours. He was in ICU for most of that time.

Hopefully, Miller will start feeling better soon.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a strange mixed bag of symptoms. I don't have a lick of advice but wanted you to know your grandpup is in my thoughts. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm sorrry, Beth. Lepto? Parvo? Lymes? So many things it could be including nothing. I hope he comes back soon.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Hope Miller feels better tomorrow. How worrisome when he has such an array of symptoms.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

No ideas of brilliance here, but did want to send along lots of prayers that Miller is better in the morning.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Fingers are being kept crossed for Miller, hope he is quickly on the mend


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

How is Miller doing today? I Hope he has improved.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*xrays*

Did they take xrays of the leg. Could he have torn an ACL?
The tacky gums and being tired though sounds like dehydration or low red blood cells. Could he have been bit by something?


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Well,
miller is back to almost hyper. he's still a little tiny bit wobbly on his back let but he's using it and scooting around. he was trying to eat my car on the way home. i guess it was just a fuo.... fever of unknown origin. they gave him sub cute(sp) fluids, antibiotic & rimadyl and he started perking up over night. the did a cbc, urinalysis & lyme test and all negative. the xrays, 2 times, were normal. his back leg is still swollen a little. i just had a thought about a bug bite? but would that do a 105.5 fever? i guess we'll never know, but 800 dollars and 18 hours later and he's almost back to normal. my son is starting to rue the day (2 weeks ago) that he forgot to sign up for insurance, oh well, what did i know anyway (in advising him) 
thanx for all the good thoughts and ideas.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beth*

Beth:

So glad he is home and feeling better!

Could it have been a snake or a spider bite?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad to hear he's doing better. Could another animal have bitten him or could he have stepped on a nail? I am thinking some kind of puncture wound in that swollen leg that's hard to see.
file:///C:/Documents and Settings/s...Explorer/Quick Launch/Mozilla Thunderbird.lnk
P.S. "Bank of Mom" I loved that !!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm glad things seem better.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

the vet said that he checked for puncture wounds?! don't know, but i just don't get the connection between swollen leg, high temp. and dragging back foot with hip at weird angle.? guess it will be another mystery!!!

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad he is doing better, weired symptoms, points to some kind of bite and also pano (I don't think pano comes with a fever :doh


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

No great ideas here either, but just want to say, that I am so glad he is doing much better today. Boy....these Vet bills can be rough, and especially difficult....when even the Vets can't tell you exactly what has caused the problem.


----------

